# Sold Used items not syncing



## Magsor (Mar 14, 2011)

number of used items are still showing even tough they are sold.
Just a small bug but i tough it was better to report it.


----------



## Costello (Mar 22, 2011)

hi,

which items are sold?
and where do they appear?

thanks for reporting the bug


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey are they all bugs.

I was just thinking to buy a nds


----------

